# Resolved: Cannot repair connection/renew IP



## ryboto (Jun 5, 2007)

After using SDfix and Combofix, two spyware removal tools, I seem to have lost inernet connectivity. When I booted from safe mode to normal windows session, I was greeted with the lack of a network connection. My router is configured to release a specific IP for my NIC mac address, but, instead, I'm getting 169.xxx IP's, which implies my computer can't communicate with the router. Using the "repair" option resulted in the message:
"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed:
Renewing your IP address."
That message appears immediately after I click "repair". When I use ipconfig to release, and then renew my IP, I don't remember the exact error, but it basically says it can't renew. 

I've tried deleting the Winsock entries from the registry to get them to reset, but outside of that, I don't know what to do. I can manually assign an IP, and use the DNS addresses that my roomate's connection shows(he's on the same router), but if I try to view a webpage, even the routers webpage, the browser says there's no connection.

What's odd, is that if I use the static settings I can ping the router, but I can't connect to the router config page. So, I'm not sure what to do, even given a full set of static credentials, I can't connect to my network.


----------



## ryboto (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

tried these commands. no luck. The first netsh command gave this response:

C:\Documents and Settings\rybot>netsh winsock reset catalog

Unable to reset the Winsock Catalog.
The system cannot find the file specified.



> TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
> 
> For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryboto (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

tried plugging in my wireless card, but the same issue happens. I can see networks, attempt to connect, as soon as I do, the IP assigned is a 169.xxx type. Then it never actually finishes registering to the network, so it tells me it has limited or no connectivity.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

What is the version/patch level of Windows in use? The commands specified are only for XP-SP2. If you have an earlier version of XP or another Windows version, try this: Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions

If you don't have SP2 installed for XP, my question would be why not?


----------



## ryboto (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

as I said in the techguy forums, I do have windows XP. I have tried the commands, and one of them tells me that a file is missing, is that normal??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

Nope, you have some more serious issues. You might consider a repair installation of Windows.

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## ryboto (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

well, I did the repair install, and other than my msstyles patch needing to be reinstalled, everything works as it did before the fiasco. Wish I didn't have to dig out my floppy drive and SATA driver discs just to fix the damn networking, but, it works now. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cannot repair connection/renew IP*

Glad you were able to get it going.


----------

